# Want to have N Gas fireplace installed Heat N Glo 6000CLX vs Greensmart 564HO



## Laurap (Oct 21, 2016)

looked in the Stove Reviews and came up empty.

We've been looking at having a Natural Gas venter fireplace installed.  This would be a new install and installed internally (vs building a dog house on the outside and putting into the wall.

We have been to 4 dealers here in RI and had pretty much narrowed it down to two a Heat N Glo 6000CLX and a Greensmart 564HO (I think Travis Industries is the parent company)

Been trying obtain feedback on both.  At this time, we are leaning to the Heat N Glo model, because we had read some poor reviews on the Greensmart Model plus we had a lot more confidence in the Heat N Glo Dealer.

We had also looked at a Regency, but we didn't spend much time there as the dealer didn't strike us as knowledgeable at all and things like, he's prepare the Permit paperwork and we could go to town hall and obtain it, etc.

The models are pretty comparable to size, BTU, features etc.  The Greensmart dealer recommends a mantle with a complete surround cabinet to just slide over the insert, where as the Heat N Glo recommends a carpenter to come in and build a wall surround to insert it into to.  This makes a pretty sizable difference in the pricing.

There were also differences in how they install the vents, again with the Heat N Glo appearing more professional.

So before we start finalizing this, we were looking for some feedback on these two models or any of our comments.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 21, 2016)

The 6000CLX was just introduced into the market the year before I left the industry, but I thought at the time that it had one of the more realistic presentations of the gas fireplaces (not inserts) we sold at the time. The remote offered with it had a LOT of different functions & it was pretty user-friendly (to me, anyway).We didn't offer Greenman products, so I can't comment on those units.
Buying a mantel cabinet will be much cheaper than a site-built unit. I am surprised that your HnG dealer didn't inform you of that. 
There are many very nice mantel cabinets available& he should have informational brochures on them.


----------



## Laurap (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks Bob, that is the good information and feedback.  We plan to go to the Dealer tomorrow and will ask about the complete cabinets vs building the frame.  I incorrectly stated Greenman in my write up, it should said Greensmart, so I've edited and corrected it.

BTW, My brother was a Patriot Guard Rider in NH and what a tribute they displayed at his funeral and burial at the Veteran's Cemetery.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 21, 2016)

FWIW, we didn't sell Greensmart either!


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 21, 2016)

i'd go with the dealer you have the most confidence in


----------

